# Wrong way driver. Need to access recording. Please help



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Driving home last night on surface streets and came this close to not even getting to post this thread. Guy is in my lane. Imagine seeing headlights coming straight at you! I swerved not even thinking who was in the next lane. Question is, did my Y record that moment and if so, how would I access it? I’d love to go and give a copy to the police to see if this guy deserves more than glasses or a lecture. Not sure if they hit anyone as I was just glad to avoid the headlights.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You can use the Dashcam browser to check by clicking the little camera icon and selecting the viewer.

The bad news is it's probably wasted energy, unless you plan to send it to Whaam Baam Teslacam. Most police departments/highway patrols will tell you that unless an officer witnessed it happen in real-time, or a crash was caused, there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Since it's not date/time stamped and also doesn't have GPS coords, it's not useful as primary evidence. Coulda been anytime and anywhere without additiional corroborating info.


----------



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

I unplugged the flash drive and viewed all files. Strangely or not, there isn’t any recordings of last night. Even though I haven’t driven the car today. Does it not constantly record? Note; sentry mode is on.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ayellowdog said:


> I unplugged the flash drive and viewed all files. Strangely or not, there isn't any recordings of last night. Even though I haven't driven the car today. Does it not constantly record? Note; sentry mode is on.


It constantly records, but only saves the last hour of recordings.


----------



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

So I basically had to unplug the drive within the hour? What happens if I get a bigger flash drive. Actually how do I force it to not overwrite something if I can’t get home or unplug it within the hour? Thanks


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ayellowdog said:


> So I basically had to unplug the drive within the hour?


That, or tap "save" right after an event that you wish to keep.


Ayellowdog said:


> What happens if I get a bigger flash drive.


Nothing, it still only keeps an hour.


Ayellowdog said:


> Actually how do I force it to not overwrite something if I can't get home or unplug it within the hour? Thanks


Tap to save an event.


----------



## Ayellowdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Tap what exactly? There’s only a webcam icon now with the update.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I have option to also save when I honk horn. In your settings. I think you can tap the dashcam icon as well.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ayellowdog said:


> Tap what exactly? There's only a webcam icon now with the update.


Ugh, yeah v11 made this harder.
It's a two-step process now. I asked this question in the 2021.44 software thread:



garsh said:


> How do I save dashcam footage in v11?
> 
> I used to tap on the dashcam icon while driving, but that appears to be gone now.





Dick Blonov said:


> Under controls. This is going to take some getting used to...
> 
> View attachment 40825


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ahh, V11 change. Honk is good route.

Also, does it take voice command such as ‘save sentry clip’ —- hmmm.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> Ahh, V11 change. Honk is good route.
> 
> Also, does it take voice command such as 'save sentry clip' -- hmmm.


There's a spreadsheet of voice commands here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v10-2-voice-commands-list-so-far-add-ones-you-discover.15061/
There does appear to be a "save dashcam" command.


----------

